# Sig 229 Elite



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

This pistol is really talking to me and I think I'll pick one up next week. I'm interested in feedback about the short reset trigger. I know what short reset is, but I'm curious about how smooth the trigger is. My last 229 had an incurably stiff trigger.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I've been shooting for 30+ years, much of it competitively. Over that time, I've owned more than 100 firearms. Presently, I own five Glocks, seven SIGs, Beretta, Kimber, Kahr, S&W, and a few others. *The P229 Elite in .40 S&W is the finest firearm I've ever owned.* Period.

The trigger is glorious, the SRT is nice (personally, I think the regular SIG reset is good; the SRT is just icing on the cake), and the beavertail in combination with the SRT makes for a fantastic rapid-fire experience. None of my SIG triggers are "stiff", including my 1986-vintage P226. Like all SIGs, they like to be kept lubricated. They're not quite as smooth as butter, but they're close. By comparison, a Glock trigger feels like it has sand in the vasoline, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Can't wait for the P229 Elite to be available in California, that was my 1st choice when I bought my P239 SAS. Can't say anything negative about the trigger or Sig in general.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, folks. You've sold me. I've heard some complaints about the wood grips. You guys don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

The wood grips on all the SIG Elite models add 0.1" to the grip width. My P229 Elite is fine for my medium-sized hands, but it's about as big as I can control comfortably. 

However, I also have a P226 Equinox, and those wooden grips made it too big for me; I replaced the grips with Hogues, and it's now perfect.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

olgphart-where do u buy from? im in ct as well


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

AVSmusic1: I usually shop at Hoffman's in Newington because they give you really good prices on trade ins.

Unfortunately, Hoffman's was robbed last night. You've probably seen the story. Somebody drove a dump truck into the front door and then ran in and grabbed some guns.


----------

